# Belkin N router and Comcast modem conflict



## bsacco (Jun 12, 2003)

I have a Belkin F5D8235-4 router and for the life of me it does not operate normally with my comcast RCA cable modem.

I've read on the net the others are having the same issues. Main issue is that the router only works in simple default mode (dynamic IP) and the moment you start tweaking the settings for private IPs ect...it disconnects and then you have to restart and rest.

Anyhow, I'm in need of a new recommendation for a router that works well with comcast cable modems.

Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## metalmadness (Aug 31, 2009)

Disconnect the router first and use a direct-to-modem connection. Go to the command prompt, type in ipconfig /all, copy everything and post it back here. The skinny: Try issuing static IP's for your router...Works well with DSL modems, and seen it also work on cable-based ones.


----------



## bsacco (Jun 12, 2003)

I ran the test, what specific info do you want to see?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What are you trying to configure? I don't know what a "private IP" is.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.


Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output!

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## bsacco (Jun 12, 2003)

There seem to be issues when you use this router with Comcast service.

Pros: Tech support was courteous. Ability to assign a specific MAC address a static IP address. Web interface is easy to understand and use. Gigabit ports.

Cons: Would not connect to internet through Comcast service other than with default settings

Summary: I bought the Belkin N+ router after reading the many glowing reviews here at CNET and at several other sites. There were several features that attracted my attention:

1) The throughput seemed great.
2) Many people raved about the signal strength
3) Ability to assign a specific MAC address with a static IP address
4) The Gigabit ports

Unfortunately, I wasn't really able to use these features, as the unit I bought could not connect to my cable modem. I made several attempts to configure the router using the provided software and web interface, to no avail. After banging my head against the wall for about two hours, I finally gave in and called Belkin Tech support. The tech was very courteous, though I sensed he was reading from a script. He first had me restore the unit to factory defaults. This did not seem to work, so he had be clone my computer's MAC address. After rebooting the cable modem and router, it finally connected. I then attempted to configure the device with my network settings by changing the default SSID, wireless security settings, and assigning static IP addresses. After applying these changes, the router woudln't connect again. I then repeated the process of rebooting my cable modem and router. This time however, the router still wouldn't connect. Sure enough, when I restored the factory defaults, and cloned my PC's MAC address again it was able to connect.

Although I can get it to work by leaving the router in a default state, but this does not meet my needs.

Does anyone have a clue why this router is acting like this?


----------



## bsacco (Jun 12, 2003)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : bs-tower
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82566DM-2 Gigabit Network C
onnection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-4F-C8-A5-FE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, January 30, 2010 2:48:22 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 28, 2019 2:48:22 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping 192.168.2.2

Pinging 192.168.2.2 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.2.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.2:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping 192.168.2.1

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>\ping 192.168.2.1
'\ping' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

My guess is that your "modem" is a modem/router combo that defaults to the same LAN IP addresses that Belkin does (192.168.2.x). If you tell us the brand and model of the modem or show an ipconfig /all for a connection directly to the modem we can confirm or reject my guess.


----------



## bsacco (Jun 12, 2003)

Not sure how to respond to your question but the router i am using is a Belkin N + router. It is hooked up to a RCA (comcast) cable modem.

Is this the info you require?

Sorry if i am not giving you the proper info as i am not that technically proficient when it comes to PC's and hardware.

Best,
bob


----------



## bsacco (Jun 12, 2003)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : bs-tower
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.ca.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ca.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82566DM-2 Gigabit Network C
onnection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-4F-C8-A5-FE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 67.187.165.55
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 67.187.164.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.76.10
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.76.182
68.87.78.134
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, January 30, 2010 8:14:07 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, February 03, 2010 9:09:32
AM

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

When you followed my guide to connecting the modem, please do the other pings I requested. You should have gotten a wired connection to the Internet after that reset.


----------



## bsacco (Jun 12, 2003)

Here are the PING results

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping 192.168.2.2

Pinging 192.168.2.2 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.2.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.2:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping 192.168.2.1

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>\ping 192.168.2.1
'\ping' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Your ipconfig /all with connection to the modem shows that my guess was wrong. Your modem is a modem only. If you followed John's procedure, especially the parts about resetting the Belkin to factory default settings and power cycling the modem, you should have internet access.

One caveat--if the modem is one with a battery backup then there is probably a reset button that needs to be used instead of the power cycle, or else the battery has to be removed when you unplug the modem.

We still need to see all the pings--not *\*ping.


----------



## bsacco (Jun 12, 2003)

Sorry, I'm a newbie... What do you mean by "pings" --- not\pings.

My modem is a RCA Digital Modem Model DCM425C. It has an external power supply

I followed John's Ping instructions and got the following:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : bs-tower
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82566DM-2 Gigabit Network C
onnection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-4F-C8-A5-FE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.7
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 31, 2010 10:28:20 AM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, January 29, 2019 10:28:20 A
M

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>PING 192.168.2.1

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>Ping 192.168.2.1.

Pinging 192.168.2.1 [192.168.2.1] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping 198.168.2.1

Pinging 198.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 207.253.250.164: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 207.253.250.164: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 207.253.250.164: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 207.253.250.164: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 198.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping

Usage: ping [-t] [-a] [-n count] [-l size] [-f] [-i TTL] [-v TOS]
[-r count] [-s count] [[-j host-list] | [-k host-list]]
[-w timeout] target_name

Options:
-t Ping the specified host until stopped.
To see statistics and continue - type Control-Break;
To stop - type Control-C.
-a Resolve addresses to hostnames.
-n count Number of echo requests to send.
-l size Send buffer size.
-f Set Don't Fragment flag in packet.
-i TTL Time To Live.
-v TOS Type Of Service.
-r count Record route for count hops.
-s count Timestamp for count hops.
-j host-list Loose source route along host-list.
-k host-list Strict source route along host-list.
-w timeout Timeout in milliseconds to wait for each reply.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=93ms TTL=48
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=92ms TTL=48
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=91ms TTL=48
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=113ms TTL=48

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 91ms, Maximum = 113ms, Average = 97ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [209.191.93.53] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=64ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 209.191.93.53:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 64ms, Maximum = 68ms, Average = 66ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That modem has a reset switch as shown on page 26 of this manual, right?

It also has a USB port. You cannot connect to both the USB port and ethernet port at the same time unless you have contracted for (paying extra) multiple public IP addresses. So in John's procedure between steps 2 and 3 make sure nothing is connected by USB.

My comment on ping was in reference to your two earlier posts where you had typed \ping and apparently had not noticed the error messages.

Your last post shows that you have internet access (replies from 206.190.60.37) and that DNS is working (the name yahoo.com was resolved to an IP address). Are you still having any problem?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You seem to have successfully connected, what's the current issue?


----------



## bsacco (Jun 12, 2003)

Yes, I have an Internet connection now, but it's the router that I'm having problems with and was wondering if there was a conflict btwn the router manf (Belkin) and comcast.

As I stated previously, I made several attempts to configure the router using the provided software and web interface, to no avail. After banging my head against the wall for about two hours, I finally gave in and called Belkin Tech support. The tech was very courteous, though I sensed he was reading from a script. He first had me restore the unit to factory defaults. This did not seem to work, so he had be clone my computer's MAC address. After rebooting the cable modem and router, it finally connected. I then attempted to configure the device with my network settings by changing the default SSID, wireless security settings, and assigning static IP addresses. After applying these changes, the router woudln't connect again. I then repeated the process of rebooting my cable modem and router. This time however, the router still wouldn't connect. Sure enough, when I restored the factory defaults (default settings that do not include static IP addressess) , and cloned my PC's MAC address again it was able to connect.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I wasn't aware that Comcast checked the MAC Address of the device connected to the modem, but if you need to clone your computer's MAC Address then obviously they do in at least one place. That's why the clone feature is in routers. At one time I guess many more ISPs made this check. It does not indicate anything about conflict or cooperation between companies.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

In our area, I can assure you 100% that the MAC address of the device connected to the Comcast modem doesn't matter and is not checked. Comcast enables service based on the MAC address of the cable modem, not any attached devices.


----------

